
The world's largest cruise ship emits more sulphur than millions of cars - jakub_g
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/21/the-worlds-largest-cruise-ship-and-its-supersized-pollution-problem
======
SixSigma
The Danish Shipowners’ Association (which includes Maersk) were defeated at
Paris when they tried to get emissions curtailed

[http://shippingwatch.com/carriers/article8296860.ece](http://shippingwatch.com/carriers/article8296860.ece)

